# 2013 cobia season



## Hunts375 (Oct 23, 2007)

A little late but finally got some time to throw a few clips together from this passed cobia season. Everything was filmed on Nothin Matters.

https://vimeo.com/68270315


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice video!


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

That's awesome


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sweet video. Treble in the hand looked unpleasant.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like somebody was eating good


----------



## sean410c (Jun 13, 2013)

nice video. thanks


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome vid for an awesome season.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

That was about the coolest cobia fishing video out there; great footage and looked like a fantastic season. Thanks for posting!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like ya'll stayed busy in the cockpit,pretty work!


----------



## Hunts375 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome Video!!!!......Now I'm ready for next Cobia season!!!


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't wait for next season!


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice video! hurry up cobia season 2014!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Great job on that video! and congrats on an "obviously" awesome season! Thanks for sharing the action!


----------



## Chefhryl (Jul 31, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Thanks for the tips!!!*

That was a great cobia video! I picked up a few tips that I hope will help me next season. I give up on hunting cobia too quickly and motor off for other biters. I use the forward boat motion for troll fish but never thought of it to keep the cobe's under control for the gaff shot like you did. I need a better bat and some practice to not swing and hit the boat! You also seemed to get a lot of jig fish very close to the boat. I need a bigger boat with a higher tower, younger eyes and to fish in rough weather!! Was that a weighted treble for eels?

Thanks;

Bob


----------

